# Xray M18 Project



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I won the following: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=190118622276&rd=1&rd=1

Needing to get some stuff ready to go piddle with the madf1man soon. I need to know about tires. This appears to have foams. Did I read correctly in the fact that rubber is needed? If so, I'd be interested in suggestions on the tires and/or if someone has some semi-used (what the heck is that?) tires for sale.

I am also in need of an RS310 receiver on 75mhz if someone is looking to sell.

Another question, this XMC-300 esc it comes with, is that for stock only or mod too? The car is stated to come with an Insane motor and I don't know if that is stock. Been reading around but it is kinda like a scavenger hunt to find good info.

Finally, I'll have to come up with a body. I read where a Protoform 1/18 Mazda 6 is suggested and will get one, unless someone has a "retired" one they wish to get rid of cheap.

Hmm, that's about it. You guys using discharge trays on the batteries????

It's Friday! All bored people can come and help finish painting my house this weekend.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just had Phil order me a m18....should be interesting.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Found an RS310 receiver for $55 shipped. On its way. Still need to figure out tires, body and I guess build a couple of 5 cell packs. Well, I guess a stock motor will be needed too. Darn.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Stormer hobbies is my online source. Search m18 and you will get 7 or so pages of parts. Note that some will be m18t(truck) Xray foams soft rear and medium front. They will also have bodies. Mazda or Stratus are the prefered race bodies. I am not aware of any one using discharge trays. I have motors coming in that seem to be excellent replacement for the dicountinued xray motor. Duratrax street force I belive its called. It is a stock motor and plenty fast for RCP racing.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Xray*

Followed a link from an earlier post and was able to order a stock motor.

I'll have to check up on the tires you are speaking of.

Oh, as for my tire questions. Running foams over there????


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes foams. Like $5 a pair and last forever. The Street Force Motor that trey mentioned is nice and cheap as well....$9 or so from Tower Hobbies.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks. The car has some tires with some wear so I'll check them out first. I ordered the stock xray motor already. I guess now I am down to a couple of batteries and a body.

Thanks.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

what size batteries do they take?? reg nimh cenns?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

2/3a such as the Intellect 1400's


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Stock xray motor is no longer made. Where did you find them and did you confirm them in stock. Helotes apparently still lists them but I don;t thing they really have them. Someone else around here ordered them about 3 weeks ago and is still waiting


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Doh, that was the place. I supposed I just tied up $20 for nothing.

The following place lists them but no idea if they are available.

http://www.rctechonline.com/products/parts/option/xray/xra_m18.html


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Guffinator said:


> 2/3a such as the Intellect 1400's


are they sub c's like a reg stick pack. I am sorry for the q's but this will be my 1st mini.....plenty more q's to come I bet.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I believe I found what is the right cells. 2/3 amp, see them sold singly at the following:

http://www.maxamps.com/products.php?cat=21


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

That's them.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is the motor

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFNJ9&P=7


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Helotes refunded my order. Ordered the suggested motor from Tower along with the Mazda body and two 1400 intellect batteries that I'll have to modify a bit to get to work. Had a $20 off $50 from them since I haven't shopped there in a bit. Two batteries, body, motor, $46.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

paul your car is coming and i will have batts


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Phil are you posting while at work? instead of looking up parts? like camber links for a BK2.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

who needs camber links?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

if you had an AE,ya wouldnt need camber links.

sweet Phil,i appreciate it.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

oh yeah,Allen is coming to get his Kyosho truggy today out of lay-a-way.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ronborsk said:


> Helotes refunded my order. Ordered the suggested motor from Tower along with the Mazda body and two 1400 intellect batteries that I'll have to modify a bit to get to work. Had a $20 off $50 from them since I haven't shopped there in a bit. Two batteries, body, motor, $46.


Good deal!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Guff,ya killing me....jiggity,jiggity,jiggity


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Took the words right outta my MOU... Doh. Like wathcin tennis.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> Helotes refunded my order. Ordered the suggested motor from Tower along with the Mazda body and two 1400 intellect batteries that I'll have to modify a bit to get to work. Had a $20 off $50 from them since I haven't shopped there in a bit. Two batteries, body, motor, $46.


I ordered stuff from helotes, they received payment May 19th and I havent heard a word from them. E Mail time! :hairout:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> I won the following:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=190118622276&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Needing to get some stuff ready to go piddle with the madf1man soon. I need to know about tires. This appears to have foams. Did I read correctly in the fact that rubber is needed? If so, I'd be interested in suggestions on the tires and/or if someone has some semi-used (what the heck is that?) tires for sale.
> ...


I have some extra tires and since I went to the 140mm chassis I have the perfect body for ya bro! Ill post the pic.

Theres really that much to know about running 1/18th scale. I have never cycled my batteries, dont own a discharge tray and I dont think i ever broke a part! This is cheap racing, its clean and its in the AC!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeh...that's not the first time I've heard of that from them. I was warned early on to stear clear from them. Glad I did.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

insaneracin2003 said:


> Guff,ya killing me....jiggity,jiggity,jiggity


why do ya think i check 2cool everyday.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

if you stare to long you will fall out of your chair !! dont ask how i know that lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

What you guys don't realize, is that's a gif of me back in my days as a pole dancer


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Body/Tires*

As soon as I get my stuff I'll post some updates. The weekend now and gonna be busy, unlike when I was at work and surfing the net!

Gotta run atm.


----------



## jerry23 (Sep 16, 2005)

Guffinator said:


> What you guys don't realize, is that's a gif of me back in my days as a pole dancer


Doesnt matter.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Project*

Ok, so I got the car in. Installed a receiver, on top of servo??? Doesn't seem right but would not fit anywhere. Let me know if this is ok folks.

I need to get an itty bitty allen wrench to pull the pinion so I can change to a stock motor. Rigged up a couple of 5 cell 1400 intellect batteries plus the one that came with the car (was 6 cell, now 5).

Hoping to be able to show up at HIRC this coming Saturday. Still need to put a coat of paint on the body.

Just an update, had to share my excitement with someone since the wife would not be interested!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ronborsk said:


> Ok, so I got the car in. Installed a receiver, on top of servo??? Doesn't seem right but would not fit anywhere. Let me know if this is ok folks.
> 
> I need to get an itty bitty allen wrench to pull the pinion so I can change to a stock motor. Rigged up a couple of 5 cell 1400 intellect batteries plus the one that came with the car (was 6 cell, now 5).
> 
> ...


I'm excited for you Ron! I'm hoping the brown truck shows up at my house a couple of times this week myself


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Tires/Wheels*

I ordered the wrong tires/wheels. The car does not have the pro setup with hex wheels.

I now have a set of tires that I don't need.

So, where can I get a set of original style tires for the M18 before Saturday? They also appear to be a booger to change with the inner wheel type set up.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

ron,i have the stock rubber wheels and tires you can have only if i can get my axle from plillip this weekend.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I believe they are running foams over there. I have a set of foams on it now but not in very good shape.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

To switch over to the Pro set up all you need is the pro axles(Hex) and the nut to hold them on. Stormer hobbies should have them all and or should have the slip on foam tires. The slip ons are the same as the HPI RS4 1/18th tires. Stormer order today,priority mail, by thurs probably.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Stormerhobbies is really fast. Parts ordered normal ground delivery. Received them in just a few days last time. Not sure how hard it is to remove the inner wheels so for this time I ordered those too.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ronborsk said:


> I ordered the wrong tires/wheels. The car does not have the pro setup with hex wheels.
> 
> I now have a set of tires that I don't need.
> 
> So, where can I get a set of original style tires for the M18 before Saturday? They also appear to be a booger to change with the inner wheel type set up.


I think I promised out all the extra slightly used tires out allready. I might have more somewhere.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Or you could order the tires from us and have them next day for the price of ground since we are in Houston... Guaranteed to get the parts to you before, and quicker than stormer. Oh, and we also match prices...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Who said that? Man you were going so fast yesterday you could'nt even stop and give a proper hello!!! I saw ya grabin for brakes but they were just bellowing smoke from the heat. Maybe next time huh


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll have to remember that Cristian. Would prefer to support locals.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Nah Trey, just was starting to warm up... You were the one hauling @rse! I was even waiting since Robert R. had just eaten it going down the little Chichane hill thing, it was funny! I think what you may have seen was carbon fibre dust coming from the F1 brake system I installed... hehehe


----------

